# Looking for Replacement Canopy - 1/32 Fw190D-9



## JSConnolly (May 27, 2022)

Hello All...

I need a 1/32 Canopy for a Focke Wulf 190. Either style will do. It's to replace a busted one on a 21st. Century Toys, Focke Wulf I snagged for
cheap at a rummage sale.

Anyone have a spare? I would rather NOT use a vac formed one?!

Thanks.

Joe

P.S. I included some pics. Not sure which style this is?


----------

